# Footjoy Dryjoy Tour Extra Wide Golf Shoes



## munro007 (May 30, 2012)

For the first time ever, i have put my feet in a comfortable pair of shoes that i could happily play 36 holes. They might not be the most up to date looking, but i don't care. I have found a pair of shoes that grip better than my old adidas shoes, that hopefully be more waterproof, and are 100% more comfortable. A big thx to my Pro for recommending these stunning shoes, more time on the course for me. lol


----------



## One Planer (May 30, 2012)

I have a pair if these (White anc croc) in regular width and too find them awesome.

I also have a pair of AQL's that I though would be impoosible to better but the DryJoys are excellent.


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2012)

munro007 said:



			. A big thx to my Pro for recommending these stunning shoes, more time on the course for me.
		
Click to expand...

that wasn't Scott Gourley was it


----------



## munro007 (May 30, 2012)

Really dude ............

Are you trying to get me banned. Again............


----------



## munro007 (May 30, 2012)

Gareth, i know lots of people are going for the latest design and all that, comfort is more important to me, and to be honest, i think they look alright.


----------



## DCB (May 30, 2012)

Comfort has to be no1 since you're wearing them for a long time as you work your way round the course. I certainly don't look past Footjoy as t their last is just right for my feet. TM is too narrow and the heel cup on a pair of Pumas was just too high and caught my achillies.

Anyone remember the old rubber Stylo shoes of the 1970s ?  they used to be the bees knees, or so we thought until we came down with trench foot


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2012)

therod said:



			that wasn't Scott Gourley was it 

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Val (May 31, 2012)

I liked these shoes so much I bought a second pair, quality foot wear


----------

